# pump renewal



## kathrynwells2911 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey guys

I'm about to renew my pump for the 3rd time. I've had Medtronic pumps before but I was wondering whether it was time for a change maybe there is something better out there. 
Can anyone offer any advice. I'm currently waiting to try and get an appointment with my pump nurse but i would like a little prior knowledge before going as to what's new out there.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Kathryn, welcome to the forum  I don't have a pump, but I'm sure our members will be along to give you the pros and cons of theirs  You might like to also look at the following:

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/alt-insulin-pumps/pumpchoice/


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Kathryn

We have the Roche Combo, the main selling point of that one is that the blood test kit acts as a remote control for the pump, so you don't have to fish the pump out from under your clothes, it can stay where it is! You just do a blood test, then input carbs, it will calculate insulin dose for the carbs + a correction for whatever your sugar level is, then a couple more button pushes will tell the pump to deliver the insulin.  The only time you have to touch the pump itself is when you are changing the cartridge.

We've never had any other pump so I can't really do a comparison for you. I can't imagine not having the remote control! 
 I don't think the Roche pump works with CGMs which might be a consideration.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 20, 2014)

Pumps available are 

Medtronic
Animas Vibe
Roche combo
Omni pod sp*
DanaR

It's difficult for anyone to say to you this is the best one for you as it's a very individual thing.

So if you have a choice of pumps then ask the reps for demonstrations/trials of them. This way you can make up your own mind as to which one you have.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2014)

They all have there pros & cons but I would stick with the type your specialist nurses & Doc deal with. They know what you are talking about if you have a prob.   Good luck


----------



## Redkite (Apr 2, 2014)

Does your hospital allow you a free choice (some do, others are tied in to one make or another)?  The ones I know about from ourselves/friends/marketing demos are:

* Medtronic Veo - main advantage if used with CGMS is the low suspend function, potentially life saving in the event of severe nocturnal hypoglycaemia (this was the clincher for us)

* Animas Vibe - can be used with integrated dexcom CGMS, is the only pump which is waterproof (good for those into watersports - we seriously considered this at last renewal, because my son has missed out on kayaking etc with Scouts because he didn't want the hassle of disconnecting his pump and not having anywhere safe for it).  Disadvantages include a smaller reservoir (I think only 200U compared to 300U for the Veo).

* Roche Combo - has a separate handset to operate the pump (there is also limited functionality via buttons on the actual pump) - the advantage of this is you don't have to pull out the pump to bolus (great for self conscious teens); the disadvantage is it's not attached to you so may get lost (big reason for my son NOT to choose this pump!)

* Omnipod - this is a patch pump, ie. no tubing, insulin is loaded into the (disposable) pump, and a handset is used to bolus etc.  The disadvantages are that the handset could be lost (and the pump could not then be operated), and the size of the pod is quite a large profile compared to the size of infusion sets of other pumps (ie sticks out quite a bit from skin surface).  Omnipod are not widely available via UK hospitals (perhaps a bit pricier?).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 3, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Does your hospital allow you a free choice (some do, others are tied in to one make or another)?  The ones I know about from ourselves/friends/marketing demos are:
> 
> * Medtronic Veo - main advantage if used with CGMS is the low suspend function, potentially life saving in the event of severe nocturnal hypoglycaemia (this was the clincher for us)
> 
> ...



Roche Combo - has a separate handset to operate the pump (there is also limited functionality via buttons on the actual pump) - the advantage of this is you don't have to pull out the pump to bolus (great for self conscious teens); the disadvantage is it's not attached to you so may get lost (big reason for my son NOT to choose this pump!) 

Not strictly true Redkite, I have a Roche Combo, whilst the meter can be used to remote with a bolus calculator, it doesn't have to be used, I often test and then deliver by using the buttons on the pump, if I know the carb and I know my ratio it is often quicker to bolus this way.


----------



## Redkite (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes it can be done, but you don't have all the functionality without the handset, ie bolus wizard calculator etc.  So you'd have to be someone who prefers doing the maths themselves and know all their own ratios, if not using the handset.


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybe I misinterpreted your post Redkite, just saying that with the Roche Combo you can use your pump to bolus directly or you can remotely bolus with your meter, like you say the meter does the maths or if you wish to bolus directly using your pump (i often do as it is quicker) you have to do the maths yourself. If the meter for this pump does get lost you can still use the pump.


----------



## ingrid (Apr 4, 2014)

I think you're saying exactly the same thing! Redkite said originally 



> has a separate handset to operate the pump (there is also limited functionality via buttons on the actual pump



so she never said you can't bolus without the handset, just that it is more limited. 

I like the idea of a separate handset, but know I'd be forever losing it, and when I initially handled all the pumps at the hospital, I found the Combo handset too big n heavy to carry around, and the screen still just too teeny for me to read (I've had quite a lot of laser). I chose the Vibe primarily because of the big, easy to read screen, over everything else. From discussions comparing pumps on several different lists, a lot more people are now choosing the Vibe due to the potential integration of CGM it offers, but it seems it requires an awful lot more button pressing & scrolling around than the other pumps. I am someone who does all the maths in my head and just dials up my manual bolus simply and quickly without using any of the other features (I use a % change in temp basal for X hours instead of the extended bolus, I just find it a lot less faff & it does the same job), but it does seem to bother others how many button pushes are required if you use all the features. Hope that helps!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2014)

I know every ones different but I could not deal with a remote being around. Getting lost/batteries/dropped & more to worry about. I have been in Alps on motorbike phone in pocket, at a normal level then less than an hour later 6ft snow drifts & much higher. Phone bust due to differences in altitude. If I was on a veo then pump would have been in bike pants & if it was a remote


----------



## trophywench (Apr 5, 2014)

... but you always have to carry your meter, and the Combo remote IS your meter, so I don't understand?

Of course if you were abseiling or something you wouldn't actually physically carry your meter or your phone I should hope, so you wouldn't carry the remote.


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 7, 2014)

trophywench said:


> ... but you always have to carry your meter, and the Combo remote IS your meter, so I don't understand?
> 
> Of course if you were abseiling or something you wouldn't actually physically carry your meter or your phone I should hope, so you wouldn't carry the remote.



.....totally agree! I have lost my meter/remote on one occasion, phoned Roche and they sent me a replacement


----------



## Pattidevans (Apr 7, 2014)

I love the combo, but then it's my first and only pump, so I probably would have loved whatever I got.  I don't understand the remarks about limited button menu, you can do all of the functions on both the handset (which as Trophy says is your meter) or on the pump directly.  Well, maybe it doesn't do the calculation for bolus advice, but it does everything else as far as I can see.


----------

